# Lorain Harbor Duck Blinds



## ErieAngler

I went out of Lorain Harbor fishing this Sunday for the first time and noticed all the duck blinds on the W and E walls. Are those public? I seem to remember some discussion of these a while back, maybe freyedknot? Can't recall, but would appreciate some info. Looked interesting.


----------



## ducky152000

dont no but i saw em too, last year when we went smallie fishin. bet after first day those divers dont even think about gettin close to a rock wall. we saw some mallards when we was up there. and more cormorants than you could shake a stick at.


----------



## freyedknot

the guys lock them up and or take the floors out so no one else can use them for the most part. but you can hunt from your boat like we do at edgewater. those blinds have been in families for many years and the guys are very touchy to say the least.


----------



## ErieAngler

Hmm, so they are on a public access, but them there selves are "public" interesting. I like to see the conversation ensue when someones sitting in thier blind all set up, and the "owner" arives a little late.


----------



## freyedknot

they will no doubt set up right on top of you and ruin your hunt.


----------



## ErieAngler

Hey Freyed, is it possible to hunt ducks off the shoreline without a boat? Will they wash up on shore? I have access to hunt a private beach and breakwall on Erie, but don't have a retriever and don't want to mess with a boat. I've thought about setting a few decoys out and just giving it a try, but I dont want to lose the birds.


----------



## goose commander

hey erie i have a boat and the lab to bring them there ducks right back to ya. you name it were there. boat hunts three men comfortable. deke just turned two and still makes them youngster mistakes but hes not a field trial dog and im not a professional trainer. offers there up to you!?


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I saw those blinds about two weeks ago and was wondering about them too. So what makes it THEIR blind? How has it been in their families for generations? Whoever they are, they do not own the breakwall. Does that mean I can go build a duck blind on the breakwall out there? I highly doubt it. There's got to be some sort of lottery or something for those blinds. As far as I'm aware, pretty much all blinds on public waterways are chosen through a lottery system. Would the Lorain Police Department or the county wildlife officer have the answers?


----------



## ErieAngler

I_Shock_Em said:


> I saw those blinds about two weeks ago and was wondering about them too. So what makes it THEIR blind? How has it been in their families for generations? Whoever they are, they do not own the breakwall. Does that mean I can go build a duck blind on the breakwall out there? I highly doubt it. There's got to be some sort of lottery or something for those blinds. As far as I'm aware, pretty much all blinds on public waterways are chosen through a lottery system. Would the Lorain Police Department or the county wildlife officer have the answers?


I would say the best place to start is always call the police department. I agree with your statements.


----------



## ErieAngler

goose commander said:


> hey erie i have a boat and the lab to bring them there ducks right back to ya. you name it were there. boat hunts three men comfortable. deke just turned two and still makes them youngster mistakes but hes not a field trial dog and im not a professional trainer. offers there up to you!?


Lets talk about it when we get together - Im up for anything. My only probablem is traveling far to hunt when I can wack them here! We should def try it when the north zone is in and the south zone isn. The breakwall is fairly small and the beach is as well. But its not far from east and west harbor and sandusky bay . . . . so it couldnt be worthless. Ive never hunted it nor have I really done any scouting.


----------



## firstflight111

ErieAngler said:


> I went out of Lorain Harbor fishing this Sunday for the first time and noticed all the duck blinds on the W and E walls. Are those public? I seem to remember some discussion of these a while back, maybe freyedknot? Can't recall, but would appreciate some info. Looked interesting.


ahhhhhh they get handed down you can do it but i would not even try


----------



## goose commander

My only probablem is traveling far to hunt when I can wack them here! We should def try it when the north zone is in and the south zone isn. The breakwall is fairly small and the beach is as well. But its not far from east and west harbor and sandusky bay . . . . so it couldnt be worthless. Ive never hunted it nor have I really done any scouting.[/QUOTE]


I agree erie it's hard to go that far when you can swack ducks right here in the back yard, but the older i get the more i've learned, i love the NEW hunt and adventure. i guess thats why we've been out to missouri a few times and will be going to lake st. claire this oct... just to shoot a duck that will make it's way here if i just wait for it. let me know, we are going up to that area sept. 7th and 8th (i think) to shoot teals. your welcome to come and we'll scout while were there.


----------



## ErieAngler

goose commander said:


> we are going up to that area sept. 7th and 8th (i think) to shoot teals. your welcome to come and we'll scout while were there.





hmmmmmm, you have my attention!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

firstflight111 said:


> ahhhhhh they get handed down you can do it but i would not even try


What does "get handed down" mean?


----------



## freyedknot

well. just like it is illegal to hunt within the city limits as the case would be at lorain (i guess) and cleveland for sure is in the city limits. it called grandfathered in the laws. same as hunting pipe creek ,and it is located just off the cedar point causeway. those blinds were built long time ago. but if you want to ruffle some feather go ahead . i don't hunt there. but there are open areas to hunt there like the north and east walls.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

freyedknot said:


> well. just like it is illegal to hunt within the city limits as the case would be at lorain (i guess) and cleveland for sure is in the city limits. it called grandfathered in the laws. same as hunting pipe creek ,and it is located just off the cedar point causeway. those blinds were built long time ago. but if you want to ruffle some feather go ahead . i don't hunt there. but there are open areas to hunt there like the north and east walls.


Hey van, So if Cleveland is in they city limits, how were we allowed to hunt the breakwall there? What makes Lorain any different? What exactly is grandfathered in the laws? I know at Pipe Creek, all you have to do is obtain a permit from the division of wildlife to hunt there. Who exactly is "grandfathered" in? I just don't see how these guys are the only ones entitled to those blinds. As for the north and east walls, several of those blinds are on the east wall. Are you saying that someone can just post up next to a blind and hunt? This all just seems a little fishy to me. Either way, hopefully we can whack em better this year off the Cleveland breakwall


----------



## goose commander

ErieAngler said:


> hmmmmmm, you have my attention!



thought i might! anyway i sent you my phone num by pm call me!


----------



## goose commander

hey shock i think i agree with you if i understand you correctly. no such thing as grandfathered laws, it legal or its not!


----------



## freyedknot

they let us hunt inside city limits because it has been done for such a long time. and let it continue untill it becomes unsafe or people start complaining. i am not saying they own the blinds ,but they do rig some of them so others can not use them . you can hunt there anywhere all you want and in any blind you want if you can get in it and if it has a floor for you to stand on. it is public hunting and you are free to hunt it.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Goose - Where are you going to hunt teal? We were up there last year at Ottawa. It was a great time and an easy place to get in and out. To bad we dont have many teal around here in the early season.


----------



## goose commander

ringmuskie9 said:


> Goose - Where are you going to hunt teal? We were up there last year at Ottawa. It was a great time and an easy place to get in and out. To bad we dont have many teal around here in the early season.



its near port clinton. this will be my first trip there a friend of my goes every year and says its a blast..no pun intended. you going again this year? what time fram? dont count out this area yet. i picked up a pond near my cabin that is about 3-4 acers big, lots of cover (it was frozen by the time i got it). my son and i scouted a pond less than 2 miles away earlier in the year that was LOADED up with teal.... we'll see though.


----------

